# كتاب رائع لشرح برنامج الفوتوشوب كامل



## pola (25 يناير 2006)

*كتاب رائع لشرح برنامج الفوتوشوب كامل*

فية اعضاء كتير طلبو من شروح للفوتوشوب عشان كدا جبت الكتاب دا لتعيلم الفوتوشوب
بجد كتاب رائع جدا فية شرح كامل ومبسط لبرنامج الفوتوشوب 
واتمنى ان الكتاب يفيدكم ان شاء الله 


لتحميل الكتاب


----------



## free_adam (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*ألف شكر ليك يا بولا علي مجهودك دة ...ربنا يباركك*


----------



## pola (13 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على اية

انا فى خدمة المنتدى كلة


----------

